# Sticky  Brake dust revisited



## grigia42 (Aug 10, 2004)

*Klasse*

Where can I buy Klasse products. Auto supply does not carry it any ideas?


----------



## Jesh66 (Oct 9, 2004)

*Getting yellow oil stains off the alloy rims*

Well living in South Florida and dealing with 4 hurricanes within 6 weeks hasn't prompted me to wash my garage kept 530i. So today i decided to give it a cleaning. When i cleaned the rims i noticed that after washing away the break dust there was a yellowish stain/residue that i can't seem to remove from the spots where the break dust had sat for the last month. The rims had gotten wet over the course of the hurricane month but i didn't think the dust could have done such lasting damage.

Anyone know of a fix besides having to buy new ones? 

thanks

Jeff


----------



## Spy021 (Jan 27, 2005)

Pardon my ignorance, but I've heard several people say Klasse All-in-one and several say Klasse SG. I thought these were (2) separate products. Should both be used when treating the wheels (i.e. AIO follwed by SG) or is only one specific product used?


----------



## jetstream23 (Mar 9, 2004)

Spy021 said:


> Pardon my ignorance, but I've heard several people say Klasse All-in-one and several say Klasse SG. I thought these were (2) separate products. Should both be used when treating the wheels (i.e. AIO follwed by SG) or is only one specific product used?


I only used AIO. Not sure if there is an upside or downside to using the SG as well. I did a detailed cleaning on the wheels and then patiently did a single AIO application to each wheel. I have noticed that cleaning the wheels since the AIO application has been very easy and never requires more than some light wheel brushing.

The biggest challenge is that the M135 wheels have some intricate spokes. I have followed someone else's advice and use one of those foam paint brushes ($0.49 at Home Depot) for cleaning between the spokes. :thumbup:


----------



## wheelguy (Mar 1, 2005)

*Something else to evaluate*

Nick,
great job on the post. In 1997, I bought a 1995 840 added the M-style dual spoke wheels and ended up with a bad brake dust problem. I went to ceramic pads and lost some performance along with the dust and went back to soft pads because stopping is important sometimes. I then worked with a chemist to develop WheelWax (acutally a polymer, not a wax) and have been marketing it for 3 years now to fellow BMW drivers. I would be glad to send you a jar for your evaluation and you can find more information at www.wheelwax.com where you will also find my phone number for questions.

You are right about waxes melting and making matters worse. The polymers bond to the wheels, last longer and help protect the wheel surface. We combined three elements in our formula. A cleaner to remove old brake dust that is baked onto the wheel, amino functional silicones to seal the painted surface and an anti static element to help repel the dust. The rule of thumb these days is don't use anything to clean your wheels that you wouldn't use on your fenders. They are both covered with clear coats and can be damaged by acidic formulas. There is nothing in WheelWax that can harm paint or wheels. You can use it in the sun, leave it on for days and it comes off just as easily.

Send me an e-mail or call me and I will send you a jar for your evaluation. Hope this helps.

All the best,

Bruce



Nick T. said:


> Brake dust and its removal/prevention seems to be an ongoing problem for many detailers. Replacing your OEM brake pads with low-dust after market pads will reduce the dust problem, but so far as I know there are no pads that will eliminate brake dust. This still leaves us with the problem of dealing the dust.
> 
> There are many special wheel cleaner products on the market, each with its own hype and its loyal band of followers. I don't endorse nor recommend any of the special wheel cleaner products because I don't think that they are needed and I haven't used them for a long, long time.
> 
> ...


----------



## rruiter (Feb 10, 2004)

wheelguy said:


> Nick,
> great job on the post. In 1997, I bought a 1995 840 added the M-style dual spoke wheels and ended up with a bad brake dust problem. I went to ceramic pads and lost some performance along with the dust and went back to soft pads because stopping is important sometimes. I then worked with a chemist to develop WheelWax (acutally a polymer, not a wax) and have been marketing it for 3 years now to fellow BMW drivers. I would be glad to send you a jar for your evaluation and you can find more information at www.wheelwax.com where you will also find my phone number for questions.
> 
> You are right about waxes melting and making matters worse. The polymers bond to the wheels, last longer and help protect the wheel surface. We combined three elements in our formula. A cleaner to remove old brake dust that is baked onto the wheel, amino functional silicones to seal the painted surface and an anti static element to help repel the dust. The rule of thumb these days is don't use anything to clean your wheels that you wouldn't use on your fenders. They are both covered with clear coats and can be damaged by acidic formulas. There is nothing in WheelWax that can harm paint or wheels. You can use it in the sun, leave it on for days and it comes off just as easily.
> ...


Bruce, I bought your wheelwax and it does not seem to do anything more compared to other waxes. Haveyou actually done tests on how it holds up ?

thanks


----------



## Nick T. (Feb 22, 2003)

wheelguy said:


> [snip] &#8230;. You are right about waxes melting and making matters worse. The polymers bond to the wheels, last longer and help protect the wheel surface. We combined three elements in our formula. A cleaner to remove old brake dust that is baked onto the wheel, amino functional silicones to seal the painted surface and an anti static element to help repel the dust. The rule of thumb these days is don't use anything to clean your wheels that you wouldn't use on your fenders. They are both covered with clear coats and can be damaged by acidic formulas. There is nothing in WheelWax that can harm paint or wheels. You can use it in the sun, leave it on for days and it comes off just as easily.
> 
> Send me an e-mail or call me and I will send you a jar for your evaluation. Hope this helps.
> 
> ...


Wheel Wax is one of the many wheel care products that I evaluated in my comparative testing. Although it may be the product of choice for some, for me it didn't perform nearly as well as Zaino or Klasse.

I currently use Klasse on all three of my cars; Z3 and xB with silver gray wheels and MINI with white wheels. Normally a spritzing with Sonüs Acrylic Glanz and a wipe with a terry towel is all that is needed to remove all of the brake dust. Occasionally - - like after very spirited driving in the twisties where the brakes have gotten pretty hot - - there will be a few spots of dust that do not wipe off easily. In those cases I apply a little Klasse AIO and the dust comes right off with no problem. Every 1,000 miles or so I go over the entire wheel with AIO and top with two coats of Klasse HGSG.

On wheels it can be difficult to apply an appropriately thin layer of HGSG because of the odd shapes, crevices and curves, and this can make the HGSG hard to buff out. A spritz of Sonüs and a light rub with a MF towel takes care of the problem.

I'm perfectly satisfied with my Klasse method and cannot imagine an easier method - - until somebody develops a self-cleaning wheel.


----------



## Mark_325i (May 1, 2003)

I tried WheelWax and did not see any benefit. Klasse seems to make the dust adhere the least, IMO.

I was promised a refund on the wheelwax from the manufacturer but it never arrived. I just chucked it in the trash. $15 lesson.


----------



## Alamo (Sep 17, 2004)

What about ceramic brakes? Can they be used on BMWs? :dunno:


----------



## zentenn (May 20, 2005)

Has anyone tried these?

Wheel Shields


----------



## Kelso (Aug 30, 2005)

those things are actually bad for your braking performance even though they say it doesnt. not that you wont stop as fast , but your brakes arent cooling off like they need too. those things block dust from getting out and block cool air from coming in and hitting the brakes. i would never use them. its for lazy people who dont find it necessary to wipe their wheels when they wash there car


----------



## zentenn (May 20, 2005)

I'm starting to get some staining on my rims (the 5 spoke ones in post # 19) and am wondering what I can do to remove/prevent this from happening before it gets out of hand. I wash my car every week so there's not a lot of buildup. I don't understand why this is happening. Please help :dunno:


----------



## dwm (Jun 3, 2003)

zentenn said:


> I'm starting to get some staining on my rims (the 5 spoke ones in post # 19) and am wondering what I can do to remove/prevent this from happening before it gets out of hand. I wash my car every week so there's not a lot of buildup. I don't understand why this is happening. Please help :dunno:


My experience with stock BMW pads is that they dust heavily in one day. They work great on the street and are rotor-friendly, but they produce a lot of dust. On the street, I now run Axxis Deluxe Plus pads, which dust a lot less. Audi pads are the same, they dust heavily. I'm assuming it's a TUV thing with pad content.

I'm back to using Wheel Wax on my wheels, instead of RejeX. It's a time thing; it's very easy to apply, dries quickly (and changes color in the process), and is easy to buff. Easy enough to do almost every time I wash the car. It's worked well for me over the last year or so. I wind up cleaning my wheels thoroughly at each washing anyway (often involving tar remover, which removes wax), so an easy-to-apply product fits my needs.

I might be crazy, but with stock pads you have to clean your wheels almost daily to keep them free of brake dust. It was annoying me when working on the rear of the car (brake dust everywhere, even up on my trunk lid). Hence the pad change.


----------



## FenPhen (Jan 13, 2004)

dwm said:


> It was annoying me when working on the rear of the car (brake dust everywhere, even up on my trunk lid).


Really? That's brake dust?  I thought it was particulate matter from the exhaust. :dunno:


----------



## dwm (Jun 3, 2003)

FenPhen said:


> Really? That's brake dust?  I thought it was particulate matter from the exhaust. :dunno:


On my car, it was brake dust. Everywhere on the underside in the rear, and then some on the bumper cover, the trunk lid and the tops of the rear fenders. Lots of it inside the rear bumper cover. Gone with the change to Axxis Deluxe Plus pads.

I can't speak for other cars, but the aero of the roadster brings brake dust up onto the trunk lid in fairly short order. Enough to warrant being careful about proximity to the trunk lid and bumper cover with light colored clothing if the car hadn't been washed in a few days.


----------



## zentenn (May 20, 2005)

dwm said:


> My experience with stock BMW pads is that they dust heavily in one day. They work great on the street and are rotor-friendly, but they produce a lot of dust. On the street, I now run Axxis Deluxe Plus pads, which dust a lot less. Audi pads are the same, they dust heavily. I'm assuming it's a TUV thing with pad content.
> 
> I'm back to using Wheel Wax on my wheels, instead of RejeX. It's a time thing; it's very easy to apply, dries quickly (and changes color in the process), and is easy to buff. Easy enough to do almost every time I wash the car. It's worked well for me over the last year or so. I wind up cleaning my wheels thoroughly at each washing anyway (often involving tar remover, which removes wax), so an easy-to-apply product fits my needs.
> 
> I might be crazy, but with stock pads you have to clean your wheels almost daily to keep them free of brake dust. It was annoying me when working on the rear of the car (brake dust everywhere, even up on my trunk lid). Hence the pad change.


Thanks for the pad recommendation, but I want to know how to remove the stains


----------



## tgravo2 (Dec 7, 2002)

zentenn said:


> Has anyone tried these?
> 
> Wheel Shields


I tried these out on my truck.

They do have vents cut in them for air to get in, but your wheels do get extremely hot. Also, they do not completely work. I still get a decent collection of dust on the rims that gets through the cracks.

The best thing when I had my car was buy Axxis Deluxe Plus pads. I should have done that as my first mod.

I hope they come out for the E90 soon.


----------



## cjwheeling (Jan 26, 2006)

*Mikey will try anything once.*



wheelguy said:


> I then worked with a chemist to develop WheelWax (acutally a polymer, not a wax) and have been marketing it for 3 years now to fellow BMW drivers. I would be glad to send you a jar for your evaluation and you can find more information at www.wheelwax.com where you will also find my phone number for questions.
> 
> You are right about waxes melting and making matters worse. The polymers bond to the wheels, last longer and help protect the wheel surface. We combined three elements in our formula. A cleaner to remove old brake dust that is baked onto the wheel, amino functional silicones to seal the painted surface and an anti static element to help repel the dust. The rule of thumb these days is don't use anything to clean your wheels that you wouldn't use on your fenders. They are both covered with clear coats and can be damaged by acidic formulas. There is nothing in WheelWax that can harm paint or wheels. You can use it in the sun, leave it on for days and it comes off just as easily.
> 
> ...


I'd like to try the product, but I have a question about the formula. You said that it has a cleaner and protectant built in? Has anyone else tried it yet. I'll volunteer, as I have just about given up trying to keep my 330 wheels clean.

cjwheeling


----------



## rruiter (Feb 10, 2004)

cjwheeling said:


> I'd like to try the product, but I have a question about the formula. You said that it has a cleaner and protectant built in? Has anyone else tried it yet. I'll volunteer, as I have just about given up trying to keep my 330 wheels clean.
> 
> cjwheeling


I tried this stuff. It didn't make one difference. Used it once, didn't like it and never used it again. It seems like it's regular wax to me. I emailed the seller for a refund (they have a money back gaurantee), never heard back.


----------



## editwizard (Jul 17, 2006)

*bad BAD brake dust... help!*

I just bought a 2001 330i and one of the gorgeous rims is just riddled with dark brown brake dust - I mean REALLY caked on there so thick - so bad that it will not budge with several different so-called 'no scrub' brake dust 'dissolving' sprays. I've tried full strength simple green and something from Eagle I think.

I can take my key and scrape a bit of it off but obviously this isn't going to be good for the wheel. I've tried 3 different brushes of varying strength and it just sits there, laughing, taunting me. I'm thinking about even trying a small plastic paint scraper!?

Anyone have any tips for getting this gunk off?
Help!:yikes:


----------



## 99flhr (Apr 12, 2005)

CAETravlr said:


> Ok, this is going to sound ignorant, but I was wondering if Windex will do any damage to my wheels? On my last vehicle, a Jeep Grand Cherokee, I had pure chrome wheels, and since Windex worked so well on Chrome in the kitchen, I tried it on the wheels, and it took the brake dust right off and left them with a MAJOR shine. No scrubbing at all. I used it yesterday on the wheels on my Beemer, and it took the dust right off, just as easily. I was just wondering if there was something in it that might eventually cause some sort of deterioration on my wheels if I continue to do this. It is certainly the easiest way so far to get it off.


 I`m with you on this one, I have factory painted cross spokes. I buy "ZEP' glass cleaner concentrate at Home Depot, mix one part to two parts water. It`s the closest I`ve come to "spray on/hose off". Even mixed 50/50 it`s still less than $1 a quart, almost free!


----------



## WarEagle745 (May 3, 2006)

*Help with these brake dust stains? Already tried Klasse.*

Does anyone know how to get rid of these brake dust stains? They were present, but much smaller, on the wheels when I bought the car a few months ago. But, they seem to worsen in between washings. I've tried Klasse AIO to remove with no luck.


----------



## zentenn (May 20, 2005)

WarEagle745 said:


> Does anyone know how to get rid of these brake dust stains? They were present, but much smaller, on the wheels when I bought the car a few months ago. But, they seem to worsen in between washings. I've tried Klasse AIO to remove with no luck.


Maybe you should try a clay bar :dunno:


----------



## dboy11 (Mar 6, 2006)

WarEagle745 said:


> Does anyone know how to get rid of these brake dust stains? They were present, but much smaller, on the wheels when I bought the car a few months ago. But, they seem to worsen in between washings. I've tried Klasse AIO to remove with no luck.


Get yourself a cheap steamer at Target or the likes of that and it will take that off....will take some time but works like a charm


----------



## millarduck (Dec 22, 2005)

*Sprays- stay away from the DuPont Spray*

I tried the Armor All wheel cleaner, it was ok for light dust. I also tried the DuPont Teflon Wheel Cleaner, it sucks. :tsk: It removed nothing, I mean there was _nothing_ removed- waste of money. I tried the Mequiars Gold All wheel cleaner, and that was the best so far. :thumbup: Nothing really beats my wheel brush, but for an "off the shelf" product, the Mequiars is good.


----------



## dentate (Sep 9, 2006)

*break dust stains*

I have had a similar issue with the staining- but to lesser extent on my Lexus where the spokes radiate from the centre hub... I spent my summers working for GM many years ago and learned a few things while there. I have had great luck with a product called 3-M Finesse-It - it is used in the factory after spot paint touch ups to polish the paint (of course with a high speed buffer in the factory). It is a white polish (a little goes a long way!!) with just a bit of grit, apply it by hand with a clean, white 100% cotton towel or cloth, buff off with another clean, white, 100% cotton cloth/towel --it will not harm the paint finish.

dentate GTA
Ontario, CA


----------



## 2005-330i-ZHP (Feb 3, 2007)

jetstream23 said:


> I only used AIO. Not sure if there is an upside or downside to using the SG as well. I did a detailed cleaning on the wheels and then patiently did a single AIO application to each wheel. I have noticed that cleaning the wheels since the AIO application has been very easy and never requires more than some light wheel brushing.
> 
> The biggest challenge is that the M135 wheels have some intricate spokes. I have followed someone else's advice and use one of those foam paint brushes ($0.49 at Home Depot) for cleaning between the spokes. :thumbup:


I've got these black stains on those wheels that don't come off no matter how much I wash/scrub. Is that permanent? or is there some cleaner that can get to it ...


----------



## surfcitydude (Mar 25, 2005)

Change your pads to PBR Deluxe (was know as Repco in years past). I've used them on my tii for 30+ years and I even run them on my Tundra. They are fade free, squeel free and best of all, dust free. I never have to do anything special to clean my wheels when i wash the car. I get alot of comments on how great my wheels always look. See attached picture, 34 year old alloys with no visible tarnish or wear.


----------



## socal745li (Feb 21, 2007)

please attach pic, and link for pads. I am seriously considering dust reducing pads, is I can find a pair that I feel dont compromise my braking.


----------



## lumanikus (Jan 14, 2007)

Do any of you guys use tire shine? I haven't for years now because they really muck up the wheel. 

As for sprays; i have yet find anything that really works without harming the finish. So i go with soap water and brush once a week. I use this rediculosly large soft Meguires brush that has a detachable head. I also wear thick cotton gloves you can buy by the bag. I soak my hands gloves in the bucket of water and use them to get in between the crevasses of the wheels. Fast and doesn't hurt anything...

I have used steel wool on occasion when the stain or oxidation is really bad but its a last resort used sparingly on chrome type finish or where the clear is gone. It would probably work on eom wheels because they are durable..


----------



## Tampa335i (Oct 16, 2006)

I use Rejex on my wheels. As long as it doesn't rain I just remove the dust with a small california duster. If it rains I let them dry, hit them with the duster and get any remaining with a towel and some QD spray.


----------



## jvr826 (Apr 22, 2002)

I have to give praise to Rejex as an excellent wheel protectant. I have applied it to both my sets of wheels. One I use for the street, stock style 135, and my 17" track wheels. 

I had a track day on 4/9 which produced a pretty good cake of track pad dust on my Kosei's. I continued to drive on them until this past weekend, 11 days more of dust build up. They were pretty much black, front and back. I hosed them off, used warm water with my usual Meguire's Gold Class soap, and a small kitchen sponge. The dust just wiped right off. Not one stain, not one spec of dust remained. They look brand new!

I'm probably going to apply Rejex to my front bumper and paint below the waist-line during my next full detail. It's really good stuff to stand up to the abuse of track duty!


----------



## tibook (Aug 30, 2005)

I use Zaino on my car. 

Should I stick to Zaino for my wheels as well? (Z2 and use Z6 to clean?) I even have a bottle of Z-AIO I haven't tried yet.

Or should I go with Klasse AIO, and use the Sonus Acrylic Glanz to clean? I guess I'm trying to decide if its easier to keep it in the family or go with the Klasse because its that much better. 

Also, would Sonus Rim Bright take all of the above off the wheel? Would that only be useful for initial cleaning, or as a replacement for the Acrylic Glanz on a coated wheel?


----------



## jvr826 (Apr 22, 2002)

I can talk about Klasse cuz I use the twins on my car. I've used AIO on the wheels before, followed by one coat of HGSG. 

Last fall I had a real mess on my hands of baked on dust. I spent hours getting my 135s clean. AIO did a really good job with most of it. I used Sonus SFX-1 for some of the mess that required a little abrasiveness. Clay bar too. I followed with HGSG and this lasted pretty well until spring.

I like Rejex better in this application. AIO will chemically clean any other protection you have from the wheels, I'm pretty sure about that. So to start fresh, it's a good step before applying other products. Even some Zaino users start with AIO.

I'm in the middle of a full-on detailing assault on my car, but next week after I've accumulated some dust, I'll take some pics that demonstrate the wonders of Rejex. I'm seriously thinking about using it below the belt line on this detail job.


----------



## stream (Jan 24, 2005)

jvr826 said:


> I can talk about Klasse cuz I use the twins on my car. I've used AIO on the wheels before, followed by one coat of HGSG.
> 
> Last fall I had a real mess on my hands of baked on dust. I spent hours getting my 135s clean. AIO did a really good job with most of it. I used Sonus SFX-1 for some of the mess that required a little abrasiveness. Clay bar too. I followed with HGSG and this lasted pretty well until spring.
> 
> ...


I've used RejeX on my cars for several years. Started using it on the exhaust tips (to minimize yellowing and carbon build up), then windshield (bug splats), then wheels. Works great, especially in high heat applications. Between washings, I use a California mini duster on the wheels.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 23, 2006)

How long does brake dust have to sit on the rim before it does any damage?
Does brake dust buildup affect the stopping power or the rotors of the car?


----------



## jvr826 (Apr 22, 2002)

[email protected] said:


> How long does brake dust have to sit on the rim before it does any damage?
> Does brake dust buildup affect the stopping power or the rotors of the car?


A week or two of heavy build-up and you're probably looking at some effort to get the wheels clean, if not protected with a synthetic sealant like Klasse or Rejex. I once went 2+ weeks between cleanings of my wheels with my track pads on, I had to spend an hour per wheel minimum to get them clean. That was the last time I will ever a) go that long, b) leave the wheels unprotected.

The dust doesn't stick to rotors, it gets polished off every time you use your brakes, but it will stick to everything else in there, including your paint on the body. This is why regular washings are important as is keeping the paint protected.

An ounce of prevention...


----------



## rruiter (Feb 10, 2004)

jvr826 said:


> A week or two of heavy build-up and you're probably looking at some effort to get the wheels clean, if not protected with a synthetic sealant like Klasse or Rejex. I once went 2+ weeks between cleanings of my wheels with my track pads on, I had to spend an hour per wheel minimum to get them clean. That was the last time I will ever a) go that long, b) leave the wheels unprotected.
> 
> The dust doesn't stick to rotors, it gets polished off every time you use your brakes, but it will stick to everything else in there, including your paint on the body. This is why regular washings are important as is keeping the paint protected.
> 
> An ounce of prevention...


It also makes a huge difference if the wheels got wet or not. If no water involved the dust won't stick to the wheels as bad. They get dirty, but it easily comes off no matter how long.
If they get wet you probably don't want to wait any longer than 1 week.


----------



## woody underwood (Feb 9, 2004)

I saw the post about Windex, so I went out and tried it on my ZHP (Which has the wheels you love to hate part II, part I was the basket weaves on E30s) and the grime just melted away and wiped off. Since Windex is basically water/ammonia/isopropyl alcohol/food coloring...I think ammonia or alcohol may be the way to go. Going to try it next wash, diluted of course. I've also used kerosene with some success, it's pretty benign and won't hurt anything (Like your paint). De-natured alcohol also got latex paint off my car with no damage to the surface...so there's another choice.


----------



## ExGMan (Jan 25, 2005)

rruiter said:


> It also makes a huge difference if the wheels got wet or not. If no water involved the dust won't stick to the wheels as bad. They get dirty, but it easily comes off no matter how long.
> If they get wet you probably don't want to wait any longer than 1 week.


:thumbup: Agreed! I went two weeks between washings due to knee surgery. I was shocked to find that getting the brakedust off was impossible without clay! Next week: Rejex.


----------



## rruiter (Feb 10, 2004)

woody underwood said:


> I saw the post about Windex, so I went out and tried it on my ZHP (Which has the wheels you love to hate part II, part I was the basket weaves on E30s) and the grime just melted away and wiped off. Since Windex is basically water/ammonia/isopropyl alcohol/food coloring...I think ammonia or alcohol may be the way to go. Going to try it next wash, diluted of course. I've also used kerosene with some success, it's pretty benign and won't hurt anything (Like your paint). De-natured alcohol also got latex paint off my car with no damage to the surface...so there's another choice.


Might work to clean but... You will also strip away any layer of wax you have on the wheels.


----------



## woody underwood (Feb 9, 2004)

rruiter said:


> Might work to clean but... You will also strip away any layer of wax you have on the wheels.


I'm old and smart...I don't wax wheels anymore. Like everybody else here I've tried everything to clean wheels with not much luck as evidenced by the posters. The clear-coat finish on any good wheel is an ultraviolet cured polymer, which should be pretty much impervious to ANY cleanser available on the retail market.


----------



## mike in texas (May 3, 2007)

*I just detailed wheels and need advice*

*Today I finished detailing my wheels and while doing so I was able to remove all of the black brake dust. Only problem I has is that some of the wheel look like ot had black gritty specks which I could not get off. Does anyone have any advice?
Also I cleaned the wheels with McGuires car wash soap and some terry towels. 
*


----------



## Russ Williams (Jan 15, 2007)

After reading Stream's very postive recommendations to use RejeX on the rims I am thrilled to report this stuff ROCKS!!

I applied a llight coating of RejeX to my rims this weekend and after driving about 40 miles around town over the last 2 days the brake dust was building up as usual so I decided to find out what this RejeX stuff is all about. I hosed of my rims and then wiped them down with a towel and the remaining dust came of very easily and took all of 5 minutes. This stuff is amazing and highly recommend for anyone fed up with fighting brake dust. Thanks Stream!!!


----------



## stream (Jan 24, 2005)

Russ Williams said:


> After reading Stream's very postive recommendations to use RejeX on the rims I am thrilled to report this stuff ROCKS!!
> 
> I applied a llight coating of RejeX to my rims this weekend and after driving about 40 miles around town over the last 2 days the brake dust was building up as usual so I decided to find out what this RejeX stuff is all about. I hosed of my rims and then wiped them down with a towel and the remaining dust came of very easily and took all of 5 minutes. This stuff is amazing and highly recommend for anyone fed up with fighting brake dust. Thanks Stream!!!


Glad it's working for you.

Get a California mini duster for between washings--much quicker than rinsing and wiping:
http://www.calcarcover.com/product.aspx?id=1021&cid=101

I've got 3 California dusters. Mini for wheels, another mini for interior, and full size for paint. Great products.


----------



## Russ Williams (Jan 15, 2007)

Stream - I had also previously seen your recommendation for using the CA duster products and while I was washing and wiping I was saying to self, "self you also need to follow Stream's recommendation and get the mini and full size dusters".


----------



## yahtzee (May 30, 2007)

Which Rejex product is recommended for the wheels and where can I get it? (overnight shipping if needed)


----------



## stream (Jan 24, 2005)

yahtzee5 said:


> Which Rejex product is recommended for the wheels and where can I get it? (overnight shipping if needed)


There's only one RejeX product, here's their site:
http://www.corrosionx.com/rejex.html


----------



## Russ Williams (Jan 15, 2007)

Russ Williams said:


> Stream - I had also previously seen your recommendation for using the CA duster products and while I was washing and wiping I was saying to self, "self you also need to follow Stream's recommendation and get the mini and full size dusters".


I went to Pep Boys to pick up some CA dusters and they had what I believe is a new CA duster product, a microfiber wheel duster. It is designed in prong-style to slide over the spokes and clean both sides. I must say that this design is ideal and works beautifully in conjunction with RejeX. I am on my way outside now to try the full car CA duster. Thanks again Stream!!!


----------



## dwm (Jun 3, 2003)

mike in texas said:


> *Today I finished detailing my wheels and while doing so I was able to remove all of the black brake dust. Only problem I has is that some of the wheel look like ot had black gritty specks which I could not get off. Does anyone have any advice?
> *


Probably road tar. 3M Adhesive Cleaner (08984) will dissolve it. I use cotton balls to apply it. Be careful about rubbing, or you'll scratch the clearcoat with the grit in the road tar. Let the adhesive cleaner do the work.


----------



## jfulcher (Jan 12, 2007)

Anyone tried Zaino CS?


----------



## x3r (Mar 10, 2005)

*easy way to reduce brake dust*

install reduced dust brake pads and then downshift manually (even if have auto tranny w/steptronic) to slow down the vehicle instead of using the brakes - you'll be surprised and what a difference it makes!


----------



## rwfisher (Nov 8, 2005)

*...probably brake pad residue.*

I'd like to suggest that it's brake pad residue, not road tar. Road tar usually comes off without too much trouble. The brake pad residue is a different story.

I tried the new BMW wheel cleaner, and it does a pretty good job....better than P21, but you still have to do some scrubbing. I've managed to put a dent in the accumulated gunk, but haven't gotten it all off yet.

A fingernail works well, but you can imagine how that feels after a few minutes....I'm thinking a piece of plastic (like a pizza stone scraper) might work. Don't use the nylon scouring pads...they WILL scratch the rim. Trust me.

I got some useful info from the person doing the washing at a BMW dealership. They use an acid-based wheel cleaner....I know, not the best thing for your wheels, but if the alternative is to have them caked with crud might be worth considering. I know that when I bought my X3, the wheels were clean but it only took a week or so for the brake residue chunks to start showing up. So there is a way to get that stuff off (and I doubt the dealer spent hours cleaning the wheels).



dwm said:


> Probably road tar. 3M Adhesive Cleaner (08984) will dissolve it. I use cotton balls to apply it. Be careful about rubbing, or you'll scratch the clearcoat with the grit in the road tar. Let the adhesive cleaner do the work.


----------



## jcflys (Feb 9, 2007)

Rejex better be good, I just ordered some.


----------



## andrewket (Jun 6, 2007)

I just ordered some Rejex as well... and a california duster. 

A


----------



## Fredric (Mar 29, 2007)

Has anyone used Rejex on the whole car, including sunroof and windshield, in addition to the wheels?


----------



## Russ Williams (Jan 15, 2007)

I have not used it on the whole car. I have heard mixed reviews on using it as a sealant, but I use it religiously on the wheels and front windshield.


----------



## MTech8 (Oct 24, 2006)

Okay. So after reading many threads on how ReJex and Klasse are great for fighting off brake dust. I went out and ordered both.

Since I only had time to wash 1 front rim super clean, I only applied ReJex on that rim. The others were left untreated, but cleaned as I normally would.

I let about 3 weeks of brake dust build-up on all of the rims. These are my observations:
- From simply examining the rim, it didn't look like the treated rim was any cleaner than the other front rim. 
- When I hosed it off, it didn't seem like more brake dust came off than the other front rim.
- When I washed it with a towel and some car wash soap, everything came off just as easy (probably not enough build up and not enough time to sit to truly tell the difference)

What shoudl I expect these products to do? To simply make brake dust less likely to be stuck on and become hard to clean. I'll still see the normal amount of brake dust build up until I actually clean the rims, right?


Also for all those that use a California duster daily to remove the dust. I'm assuming that this duster will become VERY dirty very quickly. How often would you need to clean the duster? And assuming that the duster is not cleaned frequently. Will dusting with the dirty duster on the treated wheel cause any scratches?

Thanks for the input!


----------



## jesimmons (Jan 11, 2008)

Fredric said:


> Has anyone used Rejex on the whole car, including sunroof and windshield, in addition to the wheels?


After doing the 2-step Klasse AIO and SG, I followed it up with an application of Rejex on all painted surfaces and wheels. Not on the Glass Surfaces. I can't say how it will hold up, but it did significantly enhace the shine provided by the Klasse SG, and the paint is so slick I can practically blow dust and dirt off of it with air.

People may ask why I don't go for the Carnauba waxes. Well two reasons - 1 is my color is platinum bronze and I'm not sure the added depth of shine will be that apparent on this color car (I could be wrong of course). 2 - I'm looking for a treatment that'll last 9 to 12 months with minimal upkeep. So I'm going the polymer route as a start.


----------



## stream (Jan 24, 2005)

MTech8 said:


> Okay. So after reading many threads on how ReJex and Klasse are great for fighting off brake dust. I went out and ordered both.
> 
> Since I only had time to wash 1 front rim super clean, I only applied ReJex on that rim. The others were left untreated, but cleaned as I normally would.
> 
> ...


My experience with RejeX is:
--exhaust tips: minimizes yellowing and carbon build up, and makes cleaning much easier

--windshield: minimizes bug splat build up and makes cleaning much easier

--wheels: with most German cars, there's nothing you can do about brake dust bulid up (short of replacing the pads), but Rejex does make clean up much easier

--I once applied RejeX to the front bumper and hood during the bug season, but the application/removal process was much more difficult than One Grand Blitz, and like all synthetics it had a plasticky finish which I didn't like, so I've never used it on the body since

I use a California mini duster on my wheels (not daily!) and yes, it gets very black, but I've never cleaned it (nor the mini I use for the interior, nor the full size duster I use on the painted surfaces) and I've had them for ~10 years. The key is to shake the duster frequently to release any particles so the don't get dragged along the surface of what you're cleaning. You can clean them (I believe their site has instructions) but they claim the dusters work better the dirtier they get (who knows), and cleaning them removes some of the paraffin wax, which makes them less effective.


----------



## djdelite (Jul 7, 2008)

wow..Im new to the game..an i ride 10 mins down the street..an brake dust is just taking over..:dunno:im gonna consider this rejex..I need to get a hold of this..im sure its a losing battle. i went to the dealership this morning an they are gonna wash my car..they said they had a wax for the rims..an someone would tell me more bout it.. I will investigate this later.


----------



## jesimmons (Jan 11, 2008)

I am hooked on Rejex. I applied it back in April when I removed the wheels for a brake pad swap. Thoroughly cleaned the rims with an AIO cleaner, then applied a good coat of Rejex before bolting the wheels back on. Now, I simply wipe the rims off about once every month with a damp cloth and a little Quick Detailer spray. Rims are showroom new. Nothing sticks. The pads were low dusting, so the wheels never get noticably dirty.


----------



## Cains10 (Mar 19, 2008)

I've used Eagle One wheel wax. Works very well, maybe too well; as I now get black dust down the side of the car. Really need to change those pads.:dunno:


----------



## jvr826 (Apr 22, 2002)

As a fanboy of ReJex, I took a short video the other day when I washed my car after a long road trip to a track event. The wheels have about 1000 miles of race pad brake dust built up on them and this video shows how easily it comes off with the hose. I had applied a single layer of ReJex, let it cure for the 8-12+ hours, then mounted the wheels on my car when I swapped in my track pads.

Enjoy...


----------



## Dowe (Dec 1, 2008)

With all due respect (and I mean that!), your vid shows cleaning *only* of the exterior wheel. Since I love the look of a completely cleaned wheel -- and yes, I have removed the wheel in order to remove severe grime -- I can't seem to find anything that trumps plain 'ol soap+sponge+bloody fingers to get the entire wheel spotless. Am I completely off base here??


----------



## yahtzee (May 30, 2007)

Dowe said:


> With all due respect (and I mean that!), your vid shows cleaning *only* of the exterior wheel. Since I love the look of a completely cleaned wheel -- and yes, I have removed the wheel in order to remove severe grime -- I can't seem to find anything that trumps plain 'ol soap+sponge+bloody fingers to get the entire wheel spotless. Am I completely off base here??


I take my car to a car wash bay with high pressure hoses. Spray on some wheel foam cleaner, let it set for 30 seconds on each wheel and spray all brake dust goodbye. I've got the 19" 550i wheels and this method takes care of it all. $3 and I'm done. Drive my car home and go through the Zaino processes and polish the wheels and I'm all done.


----------



## fricker66 (Sep 29, 2008)

Dowe said:


> With all due respect (and I mean that!), your vid shows cleaning *only* of the exterior wheel. Since I love the look of a completely cleaned wheel -- and yes, I have removed the wheel in order to remove severe grime -- I can't seem to find anything that trumps plain 'ol soap+sponge+bloody fingers to get the entire wheel spotless. Am I completely off base here??


You can remove the sponge+bloody fingers if you get an EZ brush. I picked one up recently from AG and love it's ability to clean the whole wheel. Well, not the whole wheel on my ZHP as I still have to use the foam brush for those split spokes. However, the EZ brush is a great addition if you don't already have one! Using P21S wheel gel as the cleaning soap.


----------



## jvr826 (Apr 22, 2002)

Dowe said:


> With all due respect (and I mean that!), your vid shows cleaning *only* of the exterior wheel. Since I love the look of a completely cleaned wheel -- and yes, I have removed the wheel in order to remove severe grime -- I can't seem to find anything that trumps plain 'ol soap+sponge+bloody fingers to get the entire wheel spotless. Am I completely off base here??


Yes you are. My video just shows how easy the brake dust comes off with hose pressure. I too reach in and clean front and back with a soapy sponge. On an unprotected wheel you won't hose off brake dust like that.


----------



## Dowe (Dec 1, 2008)

yahtzee5: excellent idea, but my nearest car wash is too far away for my taste 

fricker66: gonna get me one of those brushes! so how do you use the p21: just glob it on the brush and get after it; or apply by itself, then use brush?

jvr826: peace. how many times a year do you apply rejex on the wheels?


----------



## fricker66 (Sep 29, 2008)

> fricker66: gonna get me one of those brushes! so how do you use the p21: just glob it on the brush and get after it; or apply by itself, then use brush?


Later approach works fine. I spray the cleaner on, let sit for a few minutes and then go to town with the EZ brush. Depending on your spoke pattern, you may end up wearing as much brake dust as the wheels had on them. ha


----------



## Dowe (Dec 1, 2008)

brush & p21 on order from ag! ty for all the suggestions, ya'all!


----------



## Dowe (Dec 1, 2008)

p-21 + ez brush user's report: first chance to use both was today, and they were simply superb & much easier than the bloody finger action! Thanks for the tip!!


----------



## caseysc1 (Oct 17, 2007)

I use Zainl Clear Seal (ZCS) on mine and it works like a charm. Most often I just spray the wheels off. sometimes I wipe them down with Z6 and microfiber cloth. Best solution I know of...so far.


----------



## fricker66 (Sep 29, 2008)

Dowe said:


> p-21 + ez brush user's report: first chance to use both was today, and they were simply superb & much easier than the bloody finger action! Thanks for the tip!!


Great to hear! Save the bloody knuckles for the wrenching! ha


----------



## RTG0507 (Nov 9, 2006)

caseysc1 said:


> I use Zainl Clear Seal (ZCS) on mine and it works like a charm. Most often I just spray the wheels off. sometimes I wipe them down with Z6 and microfiber cloth. Best solution I know of...so far.


How often do you apply ZCS?


----------



## caseysc1 (Oct 17, 2007)

RTG0507 said:


> How often do you apply ZCS?


First time I tried it was in Nov. last year. It's still working.


----------



## csmeance (Dec 10, 2007)

has anyone tried Zaino AIO? If so what were your results? For the folks the used/bought rejex, how much did you use for your application per rim?


----------



## fricker66 (Sep 29, 2008)

Just thought I'd give another update as I continue to get great results with P21S wheel cleaner and the EZ Detail brush. Still using a foam brush for the ZHP wheel spokes...


----------



## ralmeida72 (Jun 2, 2008)

"For the folks the used/bought rejex, how much did you use for your application per rim?"

I just wrap a cotton towel around my index finger & moisten that w/ rejex as needed to go around the rim. Takes maybe 1/2 tsp per wheel.


----------



## rdw (Jan 27, 2008)

*removing baked on brake dust*

OK, I am a woman and I love my 328i, but I admit I don't always take the best care of it. I drove it way too long needing to have the back brakes replaced. Now I am having a terrible time getting the baked on dust off. I have even used fine steel wool, which has helped. Any advice from you smart people would be greatly appreciated. Is there a good product for heavy duty removal? Thank for your help.


----------



## Blinkdog (Apr 25, 2008)

has anyone ever used jetseal 109 from CG on their rims


----------



## DCBMWEnthusiast (Feb 22, 2009)

*Oven Cleaner Does Remove Brake Dust*

I've tried many products to remove baked-on brake dust from the wheels of my BMWs over the years. I just tried oven cleaner after seeing the recommendation in this forum. It worked very well... better than any other product that I've tried although it still required some scrubbing with a cloth.

I used EasyOff "professional" oven cleaner from Home Depot that does not contain lye (very important), is "non corrosive" and doesn't produce toxic fumes. The package says that it's safe for enameled surfaces, so I assumed it would be relatively safe for coated wheels. I followed up with a double coat of RejeX, which is my favorite synthetic wax.


----------



## baptizedss (Mar 6, 2008)

I have used Westley's Bleche White tire cleaner and it's the only thing that has worked for me to get the caked up residue off the rims. It definitely gets all the dirt off the tires and leaves them completely black and ready for some Shine products. just follow the cautions on the bottle and you should be alright as it's pretty strong stuff. Hasn't damaged my rims whatsoever! It's cheap too! $3 most places.


----------



## Wrangler (Jul 13, 2008)

Does the oven cleaner completely remove the baked in brake dust? I have tried Alcohol wipes and Over cleaner to remove the baked in brake dust on my 2004 X3, but I still have too many tiny specks for baked in brake dust and is rough when felt. Does the P21S remove the brake dust completely? Don't know what else to try. I have tried the wheel cleaners, but they are no good for baked in brake dust.


----------



## cherbaby (Apr 21, 2009)

*brake dust*

I am a new jack. Bmw brake dust is ridiculous! I cleaned my wheels for three weeks. Got no where. Read posts on bimmerfest. Got the wheel cleaner from bmw then wheel sealent from poorboysworld. couldnt get them clean. My friend got brake dinons off with his nail. have enhanced nails. But with a glove And scrubbing it off with nails , wheels look new. Well normal brake dust comes off but bought it off previous owner who did not get the rough small spots off . Pain but i got it after 2 hours. i bought a previously loved 2006. I will love it better. I am talking about the rough stuff. you know what I mean. Any better ideas. My pretty nailsarent anymore. But my wheels are not that dirty.


----------



## fricker66 (Sep 29, 2008)

I recently picked up some Poor Boy's World Spray and Rinse wheel cleaner to use on some of my clients poorly neglected wheels. That stuff certainly lives up to its name! At $15 for 32oz its a great deal considering the lack of having to soak and scrub the wheels. To answer some of the most previous posts, it does remove all brake dust spots. It is acidic so handle with care.


----------



## MMGbimmerman (Jul 2, 2009)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

I have been battling brake dust forever. I just heard about Rim-Ice and it's sold at south Atlanta BMW, Is this good stuff ? I found it on line, has anybody ever used it?


----------



## MMGbimmerman (Jul 2, 2009)

*Reduce Brake dust-Rim-ICE*

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

I have been battling brake dust forever. I just heard about Rim-Ice and it's sold at south Atlanta BMW, Is this good stuff ? I found it on line, has anybody ever used it?


----------



## buckybadger (Dec 21, 2008)

Hi,

I would like to know if there's a method or compound that I can use to remove the bonded/caked brake dust..

Does the oven cleaner work? Is it recommended?


----------



## jvr826 (Apr 22, 2002)

I've heard that pro detailers use steam. 

I can tell you from experience, harsh cleaners aren't the best way to go on this one.


----------



## buckybadger (Dec 21, 2008)

jvr826 said:


> I've heard that pro detailers use steam.
> 
> I can tell you from experience, harsh cleaners aren't the best way to go on this one.


While spraying the wheels, the fumes will probably land on or touch the paint/clear coat. Not sure if this will cause any damage to the paint being a non-car product.

So there's no product on the market that can remove the caked dust? :dunno:


----------



## Nick T. (Feb 22, 2003)

In the case of brake dust, an ounce of prevention is worth ten pounds of cure!









Many thousands of miles of direct comparison testing on white wheels continues to show that Klasse provides a more impervious surface than even Zaino.

Side by side comparison on the car's nose show less bug damage on the Zaino coated areas &#8230;. so Zaino appears to be harder than Klasse. Since the brake dust is very hot, I'm guessing that Klasse is more heat resistant than Zaino so very few of the dust particles actually burn their way into the paint making them easier to just wipe off.
YMMV

-Nick


----------



## daydreamer69 (Oct 7, 2009)

after reading all of these posts, IMO Klasse AIO is the way to go for protecting & cleaning those rims

I haven't seen anyone posting that beats Klasse


:bow:


----------



## Nick T. (Feb 22, 2003)

daydreamer69 said:


> after reading all of these posts, IMO Klasse AIO is the way to go for protecting & cleaning those rims I haven't seen anyone posting that beats Klasse :bow:


Good luck using Klasse. I'm so well pleased with Klasse on my wheels that I haven't done any further experimenting for the past three years.

I'm probably way behind the times, so it might be worthwhile to try another synthetic on one of your rear wheels so that you can make a direct comparison with the lasse.

For several years I've been using Klasse on wheels and door posts, Zaino on my Z3's black paint and a secret carnauba on my Mini's red paint. Haven't felt the need for any further improvement in ease of use or performance.

Have fun, experiment, and become an expert on what works best for you.

-Nick


----------



## daydreamer69 (Oct 7, 2009)

thanks for info

i think i'm gonna try klasse

prob gonna take rims off & do entire rim.
that way it'll be easier to clean later


----------



## jvr826 (Apr 22, 2002)

Nick... are you using AIO and HGSG or just AIO on your wheels?

I use AIO to clean mine before applying Rejex, which I find leaps and bounds easier to work with than Klasse HGSG.


----------



## Nick T. (Feb 22, 2003)

When I've done a "ground up" cleaning, then I've used AIO (as I did the first time). 

After that deep cleaning I try to get several applications of HiGloss before I get lax about the daily wipedown. It's been over a year since I've needed a deep cleaning on the white wheels.

-Nick


----------



## daydreamer69 (Oct 7, 2009)

i've been gettin used to using the steptronic sport shift this week. def less dust.


but, i'm dissappointed with the performance with the quickness of the shifts. thats another story.
gonna search the forum on this one...


----------



## carve (Nov 3, 2008)

I found a great way to deep-clean stained wheels. 

I'm about to polish and seal my car. But first, last weekend I wanted to clay it clean. I figured clay is clay, so I got the turtle wax ICE wax clay bar kit because it was cheapest and the bar was 20 grams bigger. It comes with their "liquid clay bar", which you're supposed to use before the clay. It sounded like a gimmick and I wasn't interested, but I figured since I had it I might as well use it. I could take it or leave it on the body, but this stuff works wonders on the wheels! It got all the grimey stains from baked in brake dust off no problem. I followed by clay, but it didn't really make too much difference except for a few tar stains. Not sure if it'll work on the caked & baked brake dust inside the wheels. Anyway, it was very effective and very easy to use.

I just got the porter cable polisher, so I'll follow up tomorrow with polishing and Klass AIO & HGSG, as has been recommmended here


----------



## sk330i (Oct 25, 2002)

Simple green is also very effective when it comes to cleaning rims.


----------



## latinduke (Jan 20, 2016)

Has anyone try using wheel acid cleaner?


----------



## bklyn550 (Oct 2, 2006)

I used to like poor boys wheel sealant....my m4 has black rims so I'm gonna give them a coat


----------



## rbelton (Aug 25, 2015)

Current wheel and tire setup:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f6JLBNbV-Ig


----------



## White Light (Jul 12, 2016)

Just tried some Sonax Full Effect on my wife's filthy wheels, and it was amazing. Vey little effort was needed to clean the wheels. And they were extremely dirty and full of brake dust.


----------



## Ocd619 (Aug 29, 2016)

Opti coat pro ceramic coating would work great for your wheels!

http://opticoat.com/page/opti-coat-pro


----------



## rbelton (Aug 25, 2015)

Finally got to try the Sonax Full Effect cleaner that everyone is talking about. Made a new video about it here:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JhnKsUhSPNs


----------



## routeburner (Sep 5, 2016)

Here at PepBoys they sell a product "Meguiar's Hot Rims Brake Dust Barrier". It is not as good as advertised but will vastly improve how much brake dust collects.
https://www.pepboys.com/product/details/572235/00837 And here is a very good assessment of how good it is, in this review http://www.autogeekonline.net/forum...t-rims-brake-dust-barrier-review-testing.html


----------



## Fathertyme1 (Mar 11, 2020)

*Here is one of the best right now*

Here is one of the best for cleaning wheels it is biodegradable and safe on ALL wheel surfaces. I am a detailer of auto's and motorcycles and this is just an option I am putting out there for you guy's and I am open to any other question's you might have. So here it is........................

https://psdetailproducts.com/i-17540622-brake-buster-pint.html


----------



## 320kplus (Aug 1, 2012)

Fathertyme1 said:


> Here is one of the best for cleaning wheels it is biodegradable and safe on ALL wheel surfaces. I am a detailer of auto's and motorcycles and this is just an option I am putting out there for you guy's and I am open to any other question's you might have. So here it is........................
> 
> https://psdetailproducts.com/i-17540622-brake-buster-pint.html


Spray on, spray off?

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## crazy4trains (Mar 30, 2011)

I've not found anything that works better than Iron-X from CarPro. Most of the sprays use a significant amount of product, typically consuming a 16 ounce bottle to clean 4 wheels. Iron-X goes on in a fine mist, uses much less product for the same end result and works great.


----------



## southcoastguy (Jan 3, 2017)

I just started using P&S Wheel Cleaner. I have also used IronX. Both work well.


----------



## 320kplus (Aug 1, 2012)

crazy4trains said:


> I've not found anything that works better than Iron-X from CarPro. Most of the sprays use a significant amount of product, typically consuming a 16 ounce bottle to clean 4 wheels. Iron-X goes on in a fine mist, uses much less product for the same end result and works great.


I agree with you on the iron X. That's all I use on my wheels now. Got that info on one of these threads in never looked back.

As always much appreciated everyone!

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## 320kplus (Aug 1, 2012)

What are some of the best products everyone has had the best luck with after a good wheel cleaning and drying off as far as a coating to deter brake dust... I put ironx on mine, brushed them, hosed them down, dried them off and am looking for something to coat them with...
TIA!

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## crazy4trains (Mar 30, 2011)

Surprisingly ArmorAll brake dust repellent works very well. Spray it on after washing/drying. Lasts a few weeks. I have used it and it does what it says it does, just not for long.

I've heard that most waxes aren't good for the wheels because of the heat. Do your own research there. There are some wheel waxes out there.

I've heard that synthetic sealants do work. Takes time and effort to apply but not too expensive. Do your own research there.

Ceramic coatings are probably the top of the line right now.


----------



## Y2K_Bimmer (Mar 2, 2011)

Just did a quick wash / clay bar / spray wax and was thinking about my wheels. From these last few posts and I have used Adam's wheel cleaner in the past. Meguiar's didn't touch the baked on brake dust and Adam's did "OK". The thing that bothered me was it was $18 for a pint! Same with Sonax and a few others. I just looked at Iron-x and it's $32! Will I use half as much as Adam's? Will it look twice as nice? My X3 is far from a show car so is it worth it?


----------



## crazy4trains (Mar 30, 2011)

Yes Iron-x is expensive. It works very well. Only you can determine if it's worth the price. I typically use much less Iron-x than Sonax.


----------



## stilldriving (Nov 14, 2014)

Thanks for this. Tell me about Sonex please. I recently replaced front brake pads and rotors, and flushed the fluid replaced with new. I went with Zimmerman and textar and I have to tell you so far so good and I don't think I'll need any solution for a bit I hope. I do want to know if sonex works as good and if it's less expensive…

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## HotGrbg (Apr 23, 2021)

Brake dust contains metal particles. I wonder if rubbing and scrubbing brake dust off the wheels is actually hurting them much like wiping dust and dirt off clear coat? I wonder if you treat wheels like a body panels will they hold up better and look better longer and actually attract less dust due to less micro scratches? Instead of wiping the wheels maybe do a pre-soak, pressure wash, then wash? Seems overkill but there’s 9
Pages of this so it obviously matters…
I don’t know much about detailing and cleaning chemicals so this is me asking? Could be stupid as wheels are not pained the same as body panels


----------



## crazy4trains (Mar 30, 2011)

I can only clean about 4-6 wheels with a bottle of Sonax. Iron-X goes much further. Yes it is more expensive but you get about 4-6x the coverage with Iron-X. For me it is worth the extra $$$


----------



## crazy4trains (Mar 30, 2011)

HotGrbg said:


> Brake dust contains metal particles. I wonder if rubbing and scrubbing brake dust off the wheels is actually hurting them much like wiping dust and dirt off clear coat? I wonder if you treat wheels like a body panels will they hold up better and look better longer and actually attract less dust due to less micro scratches? Instead of wiping the wheels maybe do a pre-soak, pressure wash, then wash? Seems overkill but there’s 9
> Pages of this so it obviously matters…
> I don’t know much about detailing and cleaning chemicals so this is me asking? Could be stupid as *wheels are not pained the same as body panels*


Actually, most wheels are painted as well as clear coated. Products like Iron-X actually dissolve the iron particles making it safer to remove them.


----------



## Y2K_Bimmer (Mar 2, 2011)

Are you aware of any auto parts stores that carry Iron-X? I went to O-Reilly and Autozone one day and couldn't find it. Ended up buying Adam's whit is OK.


----------



## crazy4trains (Mar 30, 2011)

I typically buy my Iron-X from Amazon. A dedicated detailers supply might have it but I've not seen it in typical retail stores.


----------

